# Thermalright HR-02 Macho -> Xigmatek Midgard



## K3n$! (2. Dezember 2011)

Heyho, 


einfache und kurze Frage: 

Passt der Thermalright HR-02 Macho in das Xigmatek Midgard Gehäuse ?

Wenn nein, ist der Scythe Mugen 3 die nächstbessere Alternative ?


Aktuell habe ich den Scythe Mugen der ersten Version in meinem Gehäuse und der hat noch so ca. 1-2cm bis zur Gehäusewand Platz.



Greetz K3n$!


----------



## Edgecution (2. Dezember 2011)

Ja sollte passen, habe das Lexa S das ist 1,5cm dünner und passte bei mir auf den Millimeter genau. ^^


----------



## Rohstoff (2. Dezember 2011)

Sollte passen. In meinem Bitfenix Shinobi ist ein Macho drin und das Gehäuse ist kleiner als dein Midgard.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Dezember 2011)

Wenn ich mich nicht vermessen hatte blieben in etwa ca 3 mm


----------



## Rohstoff (2. Dezember 2011)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich nicht vermessen hatte blieben in etwa ca 3 mm



Was ok sein sollte, wenn es kein Top Blower ist, right? In meinem Gehäuse ist auch nicht mehr arg viel Platz zwischen Gehäusewand und Macho --> Keine Probleme, Top Temperaturen


----------



## Jackey555 (2. Dezember 2011)

ja der passt wohl geradee so. Zudem kühlt er besser als dein Mugen 1. Kaufen und Spaß haben.


----------



## K3n$! (2. Dezember 2011)

Der soll dann auf dieses System kommen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als Grafikkarte ist eine HD6870 im Einsatz. Die reicht für meine 22" Auflösung (1680*1050).


Danke aber für Eure Antworten. Es wird dann der Macho und nicht der Mugen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Dezember 2011)

Ich hatte quasi die ganze Zeit einen Xigmatek HDT 1283 / 1284c im Einsatz in dem Gehäuse und immer gute Temps. Den letzteren nutze ich aktuell immer noch aber im Obsidan Gehäuse. Dann viel Spass damit


----------



## Krasus (2. Dezember 2011)

wie siehts mit dem Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro C1 aus? passt der ins midgard gehäuse?


----------



## Wambo (2. Dezember 2011)

Ist beim Midgard & dem HR-02 Macho oben noch Platz für die Lüfter?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Dezember 2011)

Der Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro C1 ist etwas zuviel für das Gehäuse, ich kann es immo nicht nachprüfen das das Gehäuse leer ist.
Das mit einem Lüfter im Deckel dürfte sehr knapp werden ( hier mit einem Xigmatek HDT 1284 C Achilles ):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wambo (2. Dezember 2011)

Mhm, da muss ich wohl den Mugen 3 nehmen


----------



## K3n$! (3. Dezember 2011)

Ich werde mal Feedback geben, wenn ich den Macho hier hab. 
Der soll ja noch deutlich besser sein als der Mugen 3.


----------



## S!lent dob (3. Dezember 2011)

Macho sollte eigentlich passen. Für das Geld ist er immo unangefochten  der P/L König, zumal er besser kühlt wie der Mugen und das bei jedlicher  Drehzahl.
Ein Lüfter im Deckel ist recht sinnfrei wenn man einen im Heck hat. Nach wie vor gillt: Unten vorne kalt rein, oben hinten warm raus, mehr bringt bis auf mehr Lautstärke kaum was. Ob der Chip, das Board und die Graka nun mit (ZUM BEISPIEL) 52°, 60° und 75° oder mit 50° 55° 65° laufen ist für die Stabilität furchtbar egal.


----------



## K3n$! (3. Dezember 2011)

Passt zwar grad nicht so hier rein, aber: 
Weiß eigentlich jemand, ob die Preise für dieses System eher sinken werden oder eher steigen, weil die Nachfrage hochgeht ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Dezember 2011)

Schwer zu sagen wo die Reise hingeht, RAM soll ja durch Verknappung im Preis steigen. Nur wann?


----------



## K3n$! (3. Dezember 2011)

Achso ?
Hmm. Ich werde wahrscheinlich so 1-2 Wochen vor Weihnachten bestellen.


----------

